# Repas fournis:  1 par les familles 2 par l’assistante maternelle ?



## Marine35 (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, je réfléchis à préparer moi-même les repas. Jusqu’ici je ne le faisais pas pour des questions pratiques, d’organisation car je trouve cela contraignant. Là je suis en train de peser le pour et le contre. J’en ai assez des aliments jetés à la va vite dans le tupp sans être prêts à être juste réchauffés, des portions beaucoup trop copieuses pour l’un ou trop minimalistes pour l’autre. Après intervention ça rentre dans l’ordre et au bout de quelques temps rebelote. Par exemple aujourd’hui gnocchis pas cuits ( gnocchis à cuire à l’eau ou à poêler ?) des champignons ( ça lui donne la diarrhée) et un reste de viande bolo ( il en a déjà eu lundi et nous sommes jeudi)


----------



## bidulle (29 Décembre 2022)

bonjour @Marine35 je suis dans la même réflexion que toi....
les repas fournit par les parents c'est de plus en plus la galère !!! le repas est censé arrivé tout prêt et c'est loin d'être la cas, je ne peux pas restifier à l'avance ce que les parents ont fait car peu importe l'heure si je rentre dans la cuisine tout de suite pour les enfants c'est que c'est l'heure de manger....si je prérare au moment du repas ça prend plus de temps car le parent n'a pas tout préparé et les petits s'impatiente très très vite donc ce temps en plus à préparer dans les pleurs des petits alors que ça pourrait être éviter pffff

je pense que pour les futurs contrats j'imposerais de faire les repas moi même...


----------



## Griselda (29 Décembre 2022)

A mes débuts je proposais les repas, il y a 20 ans pour 5€/jr/enft, j'expliquais l'interêt pour l'enfant et aussi pour les Parents, tout le monde me suivait sans difficulté.
Puis au bout de 8 ou 10 ans tout à coup je suis tombée sur des PE qui préféraient malgrés mes arguments me porter les repas, j'ai laissé faire. Mais comme toi c'est une periode qui ne m'a pas plue du tout. J'ai donc re-proposé de faire les repas et parmis les 3, 1 seul a refusé, les autres ont accepté et finalement convenu que c'était vraiment mieux ainsi pour tout le monde.
Depuis cela fait parti de mon projet pédago', une condition sine quo non, inscrit au contrat s'ils me choisissent: je prendrais en charge les repas dès lors que bébé n'a plus de lait pour completer son dejeuner et son goûter et au plus tard à 12 mois. 
Je suis toujours au même tarif qu'il y a 20 ans. J'ai préféré ente temps augmenter mon taux horaire plutôt que les IR mais bien sur je n'admet encore moins aujourd'hui qu'on prétende que mon tarif IR serait trop cher car il y a 20 ans il était déjà le même et ne posait aucune difficulté. Je confirme d'ailleurs que même quand tous les Loulous mangent mes repas je ne fais pas de bénéfice (ce n'est pas mon objectif).
A mon sens je n'ai jamais imaginé dire à un PE que je ne ferais les repas qu'à condition de les faire pour tous car ce n'est pas un argument entendable pour le PE. Bien sur, quitte à m'y mettre c'est mieux si c'est pour 3 mais même pour 1 je le fais tout aussi bien et avec autant de rigueur sur la fraicheur et la diversité.
Je n'ai pas non plus remis en cause les termes d'un contrat: celui qui n'a pas voulu quand je lui ai re-proposé, je ne l'ai pas obligé. L'obligation n'est venue qu'à partir des nouveaux contrats. Je suis partie du principe que les PE m'avaient choisi peut être parce qu'ils avaient le choix sur les repas que je n'avais donc pas à l'imposer après coup.
Les nouveaux, eux, étant avertis dès le 1er entretient, me choisissent en connaissance de cause.


----------



## ElisabethSom (29 Décembre 2022)

Alors perso, hors de question  de faire les repas, trop de corvées ( avis perso bien sûr,  pas envie de me rajouter du boulot sup, des courses, etc...)
Donc règle simple : les aliments doivent arriver prêts à être consommés,  donc juste à réchauffer et pas à cuire, sinon je facture le prix d'un repas.
Si trop peu ou pas du tout adapté,  je fais un rappel et explique gentiment si c' est récurrent  que je devrais en informer la pmi.
J'explique tout ça à la signature du contrat.
Pour le moment, aucun souci


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Même avis que Elisabeth,  quand on voit les quantités jetées !  C'est hallucinant !  Trop de tracas,  de charge mentale  ! 

Je laisserais le choix, mais clairement je passerais à 5€ jour pour compenser le gaspillage et les énergies


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Décembre 2022)

Je fais les repas. Cela n'a jamais été une contrainte pour moi. Cependant, bientôt renouvelée, je demanderai si je peux continuer à préparer sur le temps de l'accueil. Si réponse négative, je négocierai une augmentation de mon taux horaire pour rémunérer au moins en partie le temps de préparation faite sur mon temps personnel et plus professionnel. Si mes employeurs refusent, ils apporteront les repas de leurs enfants. Je préfère augmenter mon taux horaire que les indemnités de repas ce qui gonflerai mon revenu à déclarer sans que je ne cotise dessus pour ma retraite par exemple.


----------



## Marine35 (29 Décembre 2022)

ElisabethSom je suis du même avis c’est une corvée tout ce qui englobe « préparer les repas moi-même » mais ce n’est franchement pas une partie de plaisir non plus quand ce sont les p-e qui fournissent ! Je me suis déjà retrouvée à devoir recouper 3 repas dont de la viande toute sèche, une vraie galère, j’ai dû sortir mes ciseaux et gérer 3 enfants grincheux à cause de l’attente et en prime remettre à chauffer l’assiette 1 car trop froid ! Même en expliquant aux parents, ils ne comprennent pas. Ça se tasse et ensuite ça recommence


----------



## Marine35 (29 Décembre 2022)

Griselda j’ai eu une seule p-e qui a exigé que je gère les repas, c’était une fratrie. Déjà ils n’aimaient que la malbouffe mais j’ai réussi à leur faire manger des courgettes. Le problème c’est que je devais réclamer tous les mois le paiement des indemnités de repas ainsi que les IE


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Décembre 2022)

Et bien mesdames contrairement à vous j'adorais faire à manger à mes petits et les PE me faisaient des compliments ... et puis il y a environ 6 ans je ne sais pas pourquoi ? les PE voulaient apporter j'ai laissé faire mais il faut avouer que pour certains rien d'équilibré mais je m'en fichais ils fournissaient ils se débrouillaient pourtant mon tarif était toujours le même et imbattable 3.50 euros pour les plus petits jusqu'à 3 ans puis 4 euros pour les périscolaires je précise repas et goûter pour ce prix !!! et oui moi aussi obligée de recouper parfois broyer couper les fruits etc... donc ce serait à refaire j'imposerais d'OFFICE les repas préparés par mes soins !!! il faut oser et le noter sur le contrat ... maintenant si vous n'aimez pas cuisiner c'est une autre affaire !!!


----------



## Marine35 (29 Décembre 2022)

Ce n’est pas que je n’aime pas cuisiner mais y’a des jours où j’ai la flemme ou pas d’inspiration. Nos journées sont bien remplies et je fais les courses le week-end. Ce n’est pas toujours simple de prévoir pour nous donc là il faut rajouter pour les accueillis. En plus normalement nous ne sommes pas censées cuisiner en présence des enfants. J’hésite, je continue à demander aux familles de fournir les repas, j’impose de m’en charger ou je laisse le choix. Je n’arrive pas à me décider. La p-e qui régulièrement ne coupe pas les aliments, il lui arrive de mettre pour son enfant un chocolat pour le goûter ( Pâques, Noël) et je lui ai expliqué que soit elle rajoutait pour les copains soit elle n’en mettait pas pour son fils mais elle ne l’entend pas. Dans ce cas je ne donne pas évidemment


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Décembre 2022)

Idem, pas de soucis pour cuisiner.

Juste toujours réfléchir aux repas adaptés.  Mais désormais je n'y mets plus d'enjeu.
Si l'enfant ne mange pas les légumes ou les fruits, etc...pas grave. Sauf que je jette beaucoup..trop, X n'aime pas ce qui est rouge, l'autre pas les crudités,  pas de fruits...Ou juste en compote, mais seulement en gourde, pas en pot et surtout pas fait maison ! 
Trop de choix tue le choix !

Sans compter les courses supplémentaires.  Etc...


----------



## Griselda (29 Décembre 2022)

Pour moi il m'est plus facile aujourd'hui de savoir ce que je veux ou ne veux pas dans ma façon de travailler ayant essayé les différentes options.
Du coup j'ai décidé ce qui ME conviens le mieux, je sais alors l'exprimer clairement et simplement, du coup je travaille avec des familles qui sont OK avec ça. Et je ne comprends pas très bien comment un PE peut justifier qu'il accepte de payer le salaire de son AM mais pas les IE et IR. Pardon mais dire qu'on ne fournit alors plus les repas ne resoult pas le problème de fond il me semble, non?!


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Décembre 2022)

Tout est question d'organisation et perso j'ai toujours préparé sur mon temps de travail je ne me préoccupe pas de çà ! droit ou pas droit je prend le gauche à un moment c'est STOP ! continuez à écouter les consignes et il y aura toujours plus d'interdictions de X ou Y l'accueil familial se perd on veut en faire un travail comme les autres mais les salaires et les droits ne suivent pas (pas de médecine du travail etc ...) alors bon courage !


----------



## Marine35 (29 Décembre 2022)

Griselda je lui avais proposé qu’elle apporte les repas de ses enfants, elle a refusé. Et de toute façon ça ne réglait pas le problème des IE. De plus je devais également réclamer mon salaire ! Elle me le réglait mais sans les IR ni IE. Je lui donnais les montants. Elle m’a licenciée pour l’aîné au bout de 3 mois. J’ai ramé pour obtenir les papiers ! J’ai fini par démissionner pour le contrat qui me liait encore avec elle pour la petite


----------



## Marine35 (29 Décembre 2022)

Angèle j’avoue que la période où je préparais les repas ( pour une seule famille) je le faisais sur mon temps de travail


----------



## incognito (29 Décembre 2022)

je fais les repas, j'ai essayé le repas amené par les parents pour mon grand loulou (problème d'alimentation), au final, il mange ce que je lui prépare et je ne jette pas autant que ce que je devais jeter avec ce qu'apportait les parents. Assiette industrielle, j'ai compris pourquoi et je ne jugeais pas bien que j'avais du mal à jeter TOUT à la poubelle. 
Les parents n'allaient pas préparer un plat qui serait jeté, ce que je comprends mais je n'ai pas lâché avec loulou et il mange, certes peu et pas de tout mais il mange.

Les repas sont soient préparés à l'avance si c'est un plat familial qui mijote (et le même pour la famille et les accueillis, quelque soit l'âge, juste la texture qui sera différente), soit à la minute selon le menu du jour, donc pas plus de travail en ce qui me concerne.
les courses sont faites avec livraison à domicile, le marché le dimanche, et je n'en ressens pas de charge car c'est une cuisine familiale sans me prendre la tête. (j'adapte juste pour le loulou qui a des interdits alimentaires, ce qui me fait travailler l'imagination)

je crois que si on aime cuisiner, on le fait, sinon c'est comme tout, le faire à reculons ne sert à rien.

et l'ancienne puer savait que je ne céderais pas à l'injonction "pas de cuisine sur le temps d'accueil" et la nouvelle s'y fera (je suis cash et je ne me laisse pas faire)


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Décembre 2022)

Incognito ce n'est pas se laisser faire ! C'est expliquer aux employeurs que c'est une contrainte même si j'adore cuisiner et suis une afficionada du do it yourself. Jusqu'ici je n'ai jamais eu de problème de la part de ma pmi sur le fait que je prépare sur mon temps de travail. Si cela ne devait plus être le cas, ce serait juste l'occasion de changer mes pratiques pourquoi pas. Au bout de 25 ans ! Je me rends compte en lisant les uns et les autres que oui je serai prête à changer à ce sujet.


----------



## incognito (29 Décembre 2022)

oui je te rejoins quant au fait de la contrainte à expliquer mais pour moi ce n'en est pas une
et pour la pmi, sur ce point là, je ne reviendrai pas sur ma pratique, l'éducation, la découverte du goût passe par des plats agréables à la texture et au goût, et non réchauffés au MO et ce tous les jours. Cela peut arriver, mais tous les jours... non.


----------



## fanny35 (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Pour le moment, mes familles apportent les repas et cela se passe bien:
sac isotherme, plats équilibrés préparés par les parents, rien à modifier ou recuire, juste à réchauffer.
j'ai aussi des plats de secours en stock, au cas où (fournis par les PE).
Pour le moment, cela me convient car gain de temps (courses, préparation...), mais tout dépend des parents...


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Décembre 2022)

bonjour, je préfère aussi préparé les repas mais je laisse le choix aux parents (sauf la diversification que je fais pas) j'adore cuisiné et ce que je prépare aux enfants fait partie des menus de la famille donc qui l'y est des enfants ou non je cuisine quand même lol 

il arrive de temps en temps ou je leur fait des grillades comme steack ou poisson, je le fait sur mon temps de travail parceque ça doit se mangé aussitôt (c'est pas bon réchauffé) et là j'occupe les petits à préparé la table comme ça je les ait à l'oeil lol

faut savoir argumenté avec les parents sans leur faire sentir que c'est une obligation, moi j'aimerais pas qu'on m'oblige à accepter une chose sans qu'on me donne des arguments qui tiennent la route donc à mon tour je le fais pas.


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Décembre 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Bonjour, je réfléchis à préparer moi-même les repas. Jusqu’ici je ne le faisais pas pour des questions pratiques, d’organisation car je trouve cela contraignant. Là je suis en train de peser le pour et le contre. J’en ai assez des aliments jetés à la va vite dans le tupp sans être prêts à être juste réchauffés, des portions beaucoup trop copieuses pour l’un ou trop minimalistes pour l’autre. Après intervention ça rentre dans l’ordre et au bout de quelques temps rebelote. Par exemple aujourd’hui gnocchis pas cuits ( gnocchis à cuire à l’eau ou à poêler ?) des champignons ( ça lui donne la diarrhée) et un reste de viande bolo ( il en a déjà eu lundi et nous sommes jeudi)


ça m'est jamais arrivé d'avoir plusieurs tup à ouvrir et à chauffé mais j'avoue que ça me plairais pas surtout si dedans c'est pas approprié à l'enfant.
J'ai eu une maman une fois qui a malgré mes arguments tenue à faire les repas de sa fille, c'étais son lien avec sa fille j'ai pas insisté je comprend, mais ce qu'elle lui préparée était très équilibré et bon, si ça l'aurait pas était et que je vois l'enfant ne pas mangé alors que les autres se régale j'aurais pas accepté, surtout que je pourrais jamais laissé un enfant sans mangé.
Mais il y avait un autre problème lol c'est que l'enfant ne comprenait pas pourquoi il avait pas comme les autres dans son assiette alors j'avais trouvé un compromis avec la maman qui était d'accord, de laissé partagé son repas si elle ou les autres voulaient goûté ,ça apprend aussi le partage lol.


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Décembre 2022)

Nanny mcfee, cela implique que tous vos employeurs soient d'accord sur l'idée de ce possible partage alimentaire.


----------



## incognito (30 Décembre 2022)

de ce que je comprends, les autres avaient les repas préparés par nannymcfee donc ce n'est pas incompatible avec le fait de vouloir goûter ce que la copine avait de sa maman (et accord de la maman en plus)


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Décembre 2022)

@Catie6432 

c'était moi qui fournissait pour les autres et tout les PE sont au courant de mes pratiques et oui ils étaient ravie , en général les parents aiment voir leur enfant partagé ils en sont fiert


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Décembre 2022)

Oui. Mais les repas préparés par nanny mcfee sont de la responsable de nanny mcfee (composition, fraîcheur des aliments, conservation, hygiène de préparation) dans un cadre professionnel et contractuel. Ce n'est pas le cas du repas préparé par un de ses parents employeurs pour son enfant et qui pourrait etre "partagé". Pour moi, un accord des autres parents est nécessaire. En cas d'intolérance ou d'intoxication alimentaire par exemple cela peut poser problème.


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Décembre 2022)

@incognito  c'est tout à fait ça  mais même (ça m'est jamais arrivée)  si un jour j'ai des parents qui tiennent à apporté chacun le repas . Et que à table les enfants veulent gouter l'assiette du copain je le ferais aussi et bien évidemment les parents seront tenue au courant avant je préfère ça que des cries lol

et puis c'est ludique et bon enfant le partage non?

après si chacun mange son assiette et demande rien à l'autre c'est aussi bien lol


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Décembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Oui. Mais les repas préparés par nanny mcfee sont de la responsable de nanny mcfee (composition, fraîcheur des aliments, conservation, hygiène de préparation) dans un cadre professionnel et contractuel. Ce n'est pas le cas du repas préparé par un de ses parents employeurs pour son enfant et qui pourrait etre "partagé". Pour moi, un accord des autres parents est nécessaire. En cas d'intolérance ou d'intoxication alimentaire par exemple cela peut poser problème.


tu a pas tors c'est vrai ce que tu dis, mais l'accord des parents est accordé 

 puis cette maman cuisiné des produits frais et bio parcontre!!! si demain ça se reproduit et que j'ai des plat comme @Marine35 a dans son tup, là il est hors de question que je laisse les autres enfants mangé mdrr! le petit en question je lui donne pas et je préviens les parents que si ils donnent pas des repas frais à leur enfant, soit je prend la relève soit je préviens la PMI , parceque là aussi ça peut se retourné contre nous de devoir donné un repas le lundi et revoir ce même repas donné en fin de semaine ou encore des produit mal cuisinés ou mal conservé et qu'on ai pas protégé l'enfant contre une éventuelle intox ou mauvaise digestion. Ce qui rentre chez moi j'en suis responsable la PMI me fera porté la responsabilité.


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Nanny mcfee j'ai eu le cas que j'ai déjà relaté ici qd à 2 ans 2 sur 3 de mes employeurs ont décidé que je ferais dorénavant le repas à leur enfant ! la 3ème petite fille bien portante et gourmande avait une assiette du commerce toute liquide et dégueu ... çà a duré 1 semaine j'étais aussi mal que l'enfant qui voyait les autres manger de bon coeur entrée plat dessert pain (qui bien évidemment elle n'avait pas le PE fournit il ne me paie pas donc il apporte le pain (jamais) et l'eau ! c'est normal par rapport à ceux qui paient enfin je le vois ainsi !) bref j'ai attrapé le soir la maman et  lui ai expliqué que cela ne pouvait pas durer c'était un vendredi je prenais 3.50 euros repas goûter donc peu élevé pour ce qui était fourni et elle a enfin compris ! le lundi la petite commençait à manger mes repas et c'était super autant pour elle que pour moi ... car voir cette petite littéralement "baver" d'envie devant les autres ce n'était pas vivable ! après les PE m'ont fourni (pas à ma demande) et je n'ai jamais partagé leur repas et même si un avait voulu goûter ce n'était plus mon problème ... de plus les enfants d'âge différents n'ont jamais mangé ensemble leur plat donc le cas de figure n'est jamais arrivé ...


----------



## caninou (30 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
j'ai souvent préparé les repas jusqu'à l'année dernière, puis j'ai appris que dans mon département nous n'avions plus le droit de préparer les repas sur notre temps de travail. Directives PMI avec comme arguments, "vous ne pouvez préparer les repas et en même temps vous occuper des enfants accueillis". En général je préparais durant les siestes et avec les plus grands ils participaient à la préparation (activité cuisine, ils adoraient) donc je n'avais aucun problème côté organisation, mais bon.  Donc j'ai continué jusqu'à la fin de mes contrats en cours, en préparant soir et weekend, donc en dehors de mes heures de travail. Mais depuis mes nouveaux contrats j'ai cessé de préparer les repas à mes accueillis, hors de question de consacré mon temps libre à préparer des repas, bien dommage car tout était fait maison avec légumes frais de mon jardin potager. Ceci dit avec l'inflation qui nous pend au nez,  je me demande si il n'est pas plus judicieux de laisser les PE gérer leur budget comme ils l'entendent, car à long terme beaucoup d'assistante maternelle vont devoir augmenter fortement leur indemnités repas si elles veulent rentrer dans leur frais.


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Décembre 2022)

bonjour @angèle1982  quand tu dis "âge différent" c'est quel âge le plus jeune? perso quand j'ai des tout petit qui mange encore en purée ou petit morceaux ,je mouline le même repas que les autres 

sachant que je fournis les repas une fois la diversification faite et que l'enfant mange tout  si il fait de l'allergie à un aliment je serais informé par écrit bien sur.


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Décembre 2022)

Faire partager a mes accueillis un plat venu de l'extérieur préparé par un employeur ne me viendrai pas à l'esprit. C'est une question de responsabilité. Et si problème, autorisation ou pas cela nous retombe toujours dessus. 
Voici mon expérience : une petite accueillie. La maman prépare et fournit les déjeuners. Et bien cette enfant a passé presque un mois à l'hôpital entre la vie et la mort, est actuellement dialysee. La cause : escherichia Coli ! Une enquête a été diligentée. Des
 prises de sang ont été faites à tous les membres de cette famille (parents et enfants). Ils étaient tous concernés et porteurs ! Mais c'est la plus jeune qui a le plus "trinqué" ! Et les séquelles sont a vie ! Tout cela pour quelques grammes de viande. Imaginez si j'avais fait goûter son plat à mes autres accueillis !!!! Jamais ! Il y va de ma responsabilité !!!


----------



## Griselda (30 Décembre 2022)

Oh mince la pauvre!
Mais merci Catie de ce partage d'expérience qui nous rappelle la gravité de ce qui peut arriver et que ça arrive dans la vraie vie.


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fat Catie pareil pour moi cela ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de faire partager le repas de l'un pour l'autre ... il avait un an d'écart pour les derniers pour Nanny ... et pour Caninou perso même si interdit hors de question de préparer sur mon temps libre alors c'était le matin pdt les siestes ou avec les petits derrière ma barrières pour les avoir sous les yeux les jeux "libres" çà existe ! il faut arrêter de tout accepter la PMI n'est pas derrière nous !!! on court à notre perte ...


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Décembre 2022)

eh ben catie!! votre histoire fait peur ça donne carrément plus envie de fournir aucun repas aux enfants mais sachez que la E.coli peut venir de tout et n'importe quoi, légumes mal lavé,viande mal cuite ,lait crue ,touché la terre ou il peut y avoir des excréments d'animaux contaminés ect... et c'est transmissible . Cette bactérie peut aussi se trouvé dans nos aliments rien à voir avec la conservation ou fraîcheur mais plutôt que c'est une bactérie qui se trouve dans l'intestin des animaux et qui lors de l'abattage peut touché la viande,ce n'est pas détectable.

On est pas à l'abris de cette bactérie malheureusement


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Décembre 2022)

C'était un repas préparé par un parent nanny mcfee. Dans le cas évoqué, la provenance de l'intoxication a été prouvée par l'enquête menée. Cette petite fille maintenant ado a des séquelles à vie ! Le problème ici concernant notre discussion n'est pas de savoir d'où elle vient mais de remarquer qu'elle était présente dans la viande et qu'en faisant goûter ce plat à mes autres accueillis, j'aurais a mes yeux commis une faute professionnelle aux lourdes conséquences !


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Décembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> C'était un repas préparé par un parent nanny mcfee. Dans le cas évoqué, la provenance de l'intoxication a été prouvée par l'enquête menée. Cette petite fille maintenant ado a des séquelles à vie ! Le problème ici concernant notre discussion n'est pas de savoir d'où elle vient mais de remarquer qu'elle était présente dans la viande et qu'en faisant goûter ce plat à mes autres accueillis, j'aurais a mes yeux commis une faute professionnelle aux lourdes conséquences !


oui j'entend bien la gravité pour cette enfant c'est triste mais ce que j'ai voulu dire que ça peut arrivé même dans nos aliments ou hors aliment... parcontre considéré comme faute grave  ???  dans ce cas on refuse TOUT LES ALIMENTS VENUS DES PE parcequ'elle peut se transporté par le touché et perso quand je chauffe les repas je met toujours un peu sur l'avant du poigné pour testé la chaleur donc voilà quoi!


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Décembre 2022)

C'est partager un repas avec des enfants auxquels il n'est pas destiné qui peut avoir des conséquences fâcheuses en terme de responsabilité si problème (s) suite à l'ingestion. Accord des parents ou pas. Un accord des parents dans ce cadre ne nous exonére pas de nos responsabilités si problème.


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Décembre 2022)

De plus que penses tu qu'auraient dits mes autres parents employeurs si leurs enfants s'étaient retrouvés à l'hôpital avec une insuffisance rénale à vie même si ils m'avaient dit "oui oui pas de problème pour lui faire goûter l'assiette préparée par les parents des copains" ? Je me serais retrouvée entre deux gendarmes !


----------



## MeliMelo (31 Décembre 2022)

Oui Marine, je vous comprends car moi aussi je préfère que ce soit les parents qui fournissent car je trouve que c'est une charge mentale en moins. Après effectivement quand les repas sont pas top pour les enfants, dans de mauvaises quantités et qu'il faut aussi prendre du temps car pas cuit ou autre, c'est peut-être plus simple de faire la même chose pour tous, même pour le réchauffage c'est plus simple... Je ne suis pas encore dans ce cas mais je pense que si ça dégénère je proposerai de faire les repas moi-même. Dans mon projet d'accueil j'ai laissé le choix aux parents.


----------



## nanny mcfee (31 Décembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> C'est partager un repas avec des enfants auxquels il n'est pas destiné qui peut avoir des conséquences fâcheuses en terme de responsabilité si problème (s) suite à l'ingestion. Accord des parents ou pas. Un accord des parents dans ce cadre ne nous exonére pas de nos responsabilités si problème.


ah bon? c'est écrit ou? j'aimerais bien avoir la source stp que je sache si je suis vraiment dans l'erreur merci et j'en avertirais aussi le ram qui fait des collations partagés .


----------



## Catie6432 (31 Décembre 2022)

Chez nous les collations partagées sont interdites avec des produits fabriqués maison. Seuls des préparations du commerce genre 4/4, biscuits boudoirs... sont autorisées. Pas de gâteau maison, de crêpes maison ...


----------



## kikine (31 Décembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Chez nous les collations partagées sont interdites avec des produits fabriqués maison. Seuls des préparations du commerce genre 4/4, biscuits boudoirs... sont autorisées. Pas de gâteau maison, de crêpes maison ...


et pourtant l'industriel c'est ce qu'il y a de pire pour la santé....


----------



## Catie6432 (31 Décembre 2022)

Quand je dis cela j'évoque les rassemblements du rpe ou nous nous retrouvons en collectivité.


----------



## Catie6432 (31 Décembre 2022)

Ce n'est pas moi qui fait les règles.


----------



## nanny mcfee (31 Décembre 2022)

j'étais sur paris c'étais pas interdit, je suis dans le sud c'est pas interdit non plus, c'est bizarre d'accepter l'industriel et refusé le maison... surtout que souvent les enseignes rappel des quatres quarts ou biscuit,brioche à cause de corps étranger  

l'industriel et moi c'est no way!


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Décembre 2022)

De toute façon on n'a plus le droit de rien si on écoute les ordres venant de plus haut ! et perso Méli Mélo de "quelle charge mentale" parles-tu pour le fait de préparer les repas ??? cela ne m'a JAMAIS dérangé !!! où est l'accueil familial dans tout çà ??? on veut tout professionnaliser mais encore faudrait-il que notre métier soit reconnu comme tel !!! bon courage à vous toutes et tous moi demain la RETRAITE !!!


----------



## kikine (31 Décembre 2022)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> j'étais sur paris c'étais pas interdit, je suis dans le sud c'est pas interdit non plus, c'est bizarre d'accepter l'industriel et refusé le maison... surtout que souvent les enseignes rappel des quatres quarts ou biscuit,brioche à cause de corps étranger
> 
> l'industriel et moi c'est no way!


je sais bien Catie 
nanny, je ne suis pas étonnée, en maternelle  déjà en 2013 pareil le fait maison était interdit il ne fallait que du gâteau industriel pour les anniversaires
moi qui fait presque tout maison j'étais blasée.. et à coté de ça chaque année pour la fête de l'école on nous demande de faire des gâteaux pour la vente... allez comprendre...


----------



## nanny mcfee (31 Décembre 2022)

j'ai jamais entendu ça les filles mais c'est abusé tout de même!


----------



## incognito (31 Décembre 2022)

c'est pour avoir la liste des allergènes car sur l'industriel tout est écrit

comme si on ne savait pas écrire ce que l'on a mis dans notre gâteau.... sûrement moins de sal..... que l'industriel


----------



## Catie6432 (31 Décembre 2022)

Et oui. Au moins on connaît la composition à coup sûr. C'est moins le cas quand un parent fait une préparation ou une collègue quand on est en ville. Une intolérance alimentaire peut être fatale sans même parler de rupture de chaîne du froid, de manque d'hygiène ou autre. Une de mes petites voisines ne mangeait pas de produits de la mer car très importantes réactions allergiques. Un jour sa mère a préparé des nuggets de poulet maison. Réaction allergique très grave. Samu. Elle a failli y rester. Tenez vous bien : il y a eu enquête. Le poulet utilisé pour la préparation maison avait été nourri en partie aux protéines de poisson ! Alors chacun son assiette et on ne picore pas dans l'assiette de son voisin chez moi. Le risque 0 n'existe pas. Raison de plus pour ne pas le majorer par ce genre de pratique (s).


----------



## Catie6432 (31 Décembre 2022)

Collectivité et pas ville ! 😉


----------

